# Any Way To Rotate iPhone Video?



## SINC

Every once in a while I forget to turn my iPhone 4 sideways when taking video and use it in the vertical position. The result is the video is skewed on it's side in iTunes.

I've searched high and low for a "rotate 90° right" option to no avail.

Am I just missing something obvious, or is this not possible?


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> Every once in a while I forget to turn my iPhone 4 sideways when taking video and use it in the vertical position. The result is the video is skewed on it's side in iTunes.
> 
> I've searched high and low for a "rotate 90° right" option to no avail.
> 
> Am I just missing something obvious, or is this not possible?


Man, I would love to hear a simple solution to this one. My wife does this quite a lot. Worse yet she varies the verticality/horizontalness (if those are even words ). I have only found frame by frame solutions, the immense tediousness of which exceed my patience....


----------



## cap10subtext

Quicktime 7> open your movie> Window menu>movie Properties>click on the video track and then under the visual setting tab you will be given the option to rotate. Save As...

And there you have it.


----------



## darkscot

Thanks. Wish they'd make it more intuitive to do.


----------



## cap10subtext

yeah it's the dumbest place to put it. You think QTX would have a macro to adjust it.


----------



## danalicious

iMovie can do it as well in the Ken Burns/Crop/Fit function. When your clip is in the project, you can rotate it there.


----------



## Guest

cap10subtext said:


> yeah it's the dumbest place to put it. You think QTX would have a macro to adjust it.


Quicktime X can do almost nothing that Quicktime 7 pro can do. Quicktime X is honestly barely a player for the amount of options that it gives you :/ Let's hope that this is something that is addressed in Lion. I'd hate to think that Quicktime 7 was the last quicktime to give you the ability do things like this.


----------



## jwootton

It's beinng touted as a new feature in QuickTime for lion, so I assume it will be easier then.

Apple (Canada) - OS X Lion - Over 250 new features. Read about all of them.


----------



## Guest

jwootton said:


> It's beinng touted as a new feature in QuickTime for lion, so I assume it will be easier then.
> 
> Apple (Canada) - OS X Lion - Over 250 new features. Read about all of them.


It's funny how they can advertise this as a "new" feature ... I guess that's what happens when you take away a whole bunch of abilities for a version and then slowly re-introduce them. It doesn't look like it does as much as Quicktime 7 Pro does though, but only time will tell.


----------



## Chealion

Of note, for say when Lion comes out and we lose QuickTime 7 *Player* (vs the feature anemic QuickTime X *Player*) you can use MPEG Streamclip to do just this. Under Edit, go to to Rotate Video and select your option - CW or CCW.


----------



## cap10subtext

Ah the magic of MPEG Streamclip. Easily one of my top 5 apps.


----------

